

Bitbucket Outage - Rodeva
https://status.bitbucket.org/

======
egeozcan
Chrome says "This is probably not the site you are looking for!". Server
certificate apparently does not match to the URL. Anyone knows if this has
anything to do with the outage?

~~~
wlk
You can use HTTP version:
[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/) (I'm having the
same warning BTW)

------
anton_gogolev
Website availability downright dropped to zero and still no information
neither on Twitter nor on
[http://status.bitbucket.org](http://status.bitbucket.org) .

(Fixed URL)

------
etherealG
and it's back

